# compression connectors



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have an Ideal RG-6 Compression tool (http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=33-623&div=2&l1=kits&l2=kits_coax&l3=33-623). I was wondering what some really good compression ends would be that work fine in this tool. They also sell these that supposedly work fine with the tool and the Commscope F6SSVV QS cable I have:
http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ies_compression_connector&div=2&l1=connectors I've had no issues with the Ideal compression ends, and they look nice when installed. Just wondering if there is any reason to try other fittings.

They also say that the tool works with these other connectors:

Telewire - Digicon-S™
Gilbert - ULTRASEAL™
PPC - EX XL CMP
Thomas & Betts - SNAP-N-SEAL®
PCT - DRS

Any preference? I like the one piece designs, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going to recommend against Gilbert brand. The cable company here uses them and they are junk. Some models of Gilbert will also break that tool you have because they are too long.

I don't think they even make Digicon anymore due to patent issues. A friend of mine loves them. SnS is a good one, as is PPC. Either of those two would be a great choice IMHO.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

d* only approves of PPC6XL


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

mashandhogan said:


> d* only approves of PPC6XL


They also approve of another connector made by perfect vision:
PV6UE-05


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I really recommend the PPC EX6-XL. It is, IMO, the best RG6 connector on the market, and it seals tightly on everything from standard dual-sheild up to quad shield, so you don't have to get special connectors for each. It is also the best connector for resisting mosture migration, based on my own dye testing a few years ago.

This connector is officially approved by both Dish and DirecTV.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok yeah, the jumpers and everything that the DirecTV guy made used the PPC connectors. I think they look pretty nice so I'm glad to hear some other people back them up.

I checked the cable TV connection coming in and they used Gilbert connectors at the demarc and the jumpers for the modem and eMTA.

Sounds PPC is the route I'll be going. Thanks everyone.


----------

